# Greyhound's Gruesome Goings-on



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 14, 2008)

This is truly bizarre:

Greyhound tightens security in Canada after knife attacks

"As terrified passengers ran screaming from the bus, McLean was stabbed at least 40 times by his seatmate, who proceeded to cut off his head and parade it to the front of the bus before returning to mutilate and cannibalize [!!!] the body."


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Dec 14, 2008)

WhoozOn1st said:


> This is truly bizarre:
> Greyhound tightens security in Canada after knife attacks
> 
> "As terrified passengers ran screaming from the bus, McLean was stabbed at least 40 times by his seatmate, who proceeded to cut off his head and parade it to the front of the bus before returning to mutilate and cannibalize [!!!] the body."


the attack happend in july and there just now doing something.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 14, 2008)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> > This is truly bizarre:
> ...


You know those Canucks; kinda slow eh. HAHA!!


----------

